# Off to the races



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Hi All
Anyone here into local horseracing?


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/16)

I have an uncle that owns horses so all of the cousins would goto the stables and see them training when we went on holidays. 

Personally I only ever bet on horses once in my life in December. My cuz took me to see the bar at the track and I took a R20 bet on 4 horses (each number being a birthdate in my family) walked out R6.5k after that race


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I have an uncle that owns horses so all of the cousins would goto the stables and see them training when we went on holidays.
> 
> Personally I only ever bet on horses once in my life in December. My cuz took me to see the bar at the track and I took a R20 bet on 4 horses (each number being a birthdate in my family) walked out R6.5k after that race



Now, THAT is a chicken dinner. 4 numbers, one race. That's the quartet that punters dream about.
I've had some luck picking numbers related to significant people in my life but not at that odds @shaunnadan .
I hope you shared that with the inspiration behind the bet?


----------



## Effjh (16/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I have an uncle that owns horses so all of the cousins would goto the stables and see them training when we went on holidays.
> 
> Personally I only ever bet on horses once in my life in December. My cuz took me to see the bar at the track and I took a R20 bet on 4 horses (each number being a birthdate in my family) walked out R6.5k after that race



All that PIF karma


----------



## shaunnadan (16/6/16)

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Now, THAT is a chicken dinner. 4 numbers, one race. That's the quartet that punters dream about.
> I've had some luck picking numbers related to significant people in my life but not at that odds @shaunnadan .
> I hope you shared that with the inspiration behind the bet?



Apparently if I got it in the correct sequence the winning would have been over R20k !!! 

Lol, funny enough I didn't get to spend all the money. I used the 500 bucks to fill my tank of fuel and the 6K went to my mum and her sisters as a x-mad present


----------



## shaunnadan (16/6/16)

Effjh said:


> All that PIF karma



Should I tell you how I made 11K from R200 on the one and Only time I played in a casino ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (16/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Apparently if I got it in the correct sequence the winning would have been over R20k !!!
> 
> Lol, funny enough I didn't get to spend all the money. I used the 500 bucks to fill my tank of fuel and the 6K went to my mum and her sisters as a x-mad present


That's awesome. Must have been a % quartet you won.
Happened to me a few times. I once won R5k on the jackpot and was 1 off from the Pick 6 which would have paid in the region of R40k.


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Should I tell you how I made 11K from R200 on the one and Only time I played in a casino ?


You seem to have plenty luck at this.. lol


----------

